# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Bukuria i ul femres vlerat:

## Kryeplaku

Ne shoqerine patriarkale e cila mbizoteron planetin sot femra duket se luan me teper nje rol kozmetik/zbukurues. Megjithese nuk eshte turp per nje burre te dali ne rruge me rroba te grisura, i pakrehur, i palare, ose ne vend te flokeve te ket nje "tas" ku pasyqrohen rrezet e Diellit, femra gjithmone duhet te ket kujdes per pamjen e jashtme te saj. Me nje shikim te par duket si dicka llogjike qe seksi i bukur, femra, duhet ta mbaj veten kurse seksi i shemtuar, mashkulli, mos i japi kaq rendesi pamjes. Problemi eshte se pamja e jashtme te femra eshte ber sot nje kriter i cili i jep asaj mundesi ose i'a ul ato qe te zej nje vend te caktuar ne shoqerine moderne. Keshtu perderisa, sic e theksova qe ne fillim, roli i femres mbetet kozmetik atehere femra ne shoqerine moderne destinohet si dicka kozmetike. Konkluzioni i te gjitheve sot eshte se kur nje femer behet e famshme ne fusha "jo-kozmetike" - sic eshte politikia, shkencat etj.- atehere kjo femer nuk duhet te jet e bukur (une per vete nuk di ndonje politikane te bukur). Pse??? Pergjigja me duket e thjeshte. Qe ne hapat e para te jetes, femra kur eshte e bukur destinohet per gjera te tjera. Radhe here degjon nje vajze te vogel e cila thot se "kur te rritet do te behet pilote, inxhinjere, piktore, politikane" etj. Megjithese femija me kalimin e kohes fillon dhe krijon personalitetin e vet dhe gjen fushen se ku perket duket se personalitetin e vjazes e krijojne me shume te tjeret (me teper se c'ndodh me djalin) keshtu nje vajzeje te vogel e cila ka bukurine i ngulitet ne mend qe e vogel se do behet balerine, aktore, kengetare. spigere, topmodele etj. Si perfundim kur kjo vajze nuk arin te bej asnjegje nga keto vashdon akoma te mendoj me kriter bukuirne e saj, keshtu ne vend se te behet ato qe permenda me siper atehere kthehet ne sekretare, kamariere, shitese etj. ku perseri kriteri mbetet bukuria. Me pak fjale ajo qe ndodh eshte se femres nuk i njihen vlerat ose se vet femra nuk arin te kuptoj - kur eshte e bukur- se mund te arinte gjera edhe me zgjuaresine e saj te cilen zgjuaresi duket se te tjeret duan te perkufizojne nen hijen e bukurise. Keshtu do thosha se nje femer e cila eshte ritur pa degjuar gjithandej komplimentet "sa e bukur, yll, rush, kinge" etj. eshte me fat, per shkakun se pati mundesine ti japi vetes vet titullin qe ajo deshiron dhe jo titullin qe i japin te tjeret. Pra ne kete bote patriarkale nje femer e bukur e ka te veshtire ti bej te tjeret qe te interesohen edhe per vlerat e tjera te saj, pertej bukurise.

(shembujt e mesiperm nuk meren parasysh ne vendet ku ka fanatizem, per shkakun se atje bukuria e femres denohet) FLM

----------


## ooooo

I dashur kryeplak eshte e para teme e hapur nga ty (me lejon te flasim ne njejes) qe nuk me pelqeu kendveshtimi yt.Nje femer me tru ja ben vendin vetes pa patu rendesi sa e bukur eshte. Qe te mos keqkuptohemi i perkas kategorise qe i bene meshkujt te kthejne koken, e kjo nuk me pengoi te studioj. Per sa i perket kritereve qe ndjekin sekset e ndryshme per zgjedhjen e profesionit merr shume diskutim,e tani nuk kam kohe te pergjigjem se me "theret" eksperimenti.
Pergjigjem nga pervoja personale qe Bukuria ja rrit vlerat nje femre nqse ajo di c'kerkon nga vetja.

----------


## bebushe

Nuk mendoj se femra kur eshte e bukur i ulen vlerat e verteta pasi ajo varet nga veti i asaj femre mund te jete e bukur dhe e zgjuar e mund ta dije te perdore zgjuarsine e saj pa pasur nevoje fare te perdori bukurine e saj , femra mund ta perdori bukurine nese do qe meshkujt ti shkojne nga pas dhe duke qene e vetdidjshme per kete ajo e perdor si mjet per te arritur kete qellim te vetin por me duket se ti i ngaterron bukurine dhe zgjuarsine e femres kur vjen puna tek prefesionet .
Perse disa femra nuk behen pilote apo ndonje puen tjeter e ketij lloji mund te jene dy arsye themelore e para ajo qe the ti pak me siper qe shoqeria vete qe qindra vite me pare e ka pare femren si seksi i dobet por jo patjeter budallaqe vetem si seksi i dobet ne kuptimin qe ka disa gjera si psh puna fizike qe meshkujt jan me te predispozuar ti bejne dhe ka disa pune si psh te punosh ne kozmetike etj etj qe femrat jan te predispozuara te bejne . arsyeja e dyte eshte dhe se femrat gjithmone zgjedhin profesione qe ti lene me shuem kohe per te krijuar familje ndersa meshkujt spara mendojne per kete vetem kohet e fundit femra ka filluar te mendoje me shume per karriere se sa per krijimin e familjes megjithate nje femer e zgjuar arrij ti beje te gjitha te jete nje nene te kete nje karriere ti beje qefin bashkeshortit te saj etj etj shume here me mire sec mund ti bente nje mashkull .

----------


## Mina

une per vete nuk di ndonje politikane te bukur
----------------
Arta Dade!

----------


## StormAngel

Edhe une njof ca politikane ne Maqedoni qe jane te bukura.
Jane pak ne moshe po nuk ka lidhje,Teuta Arifi,nje tjeter ministreshe eshte ja harrova emrin etj etj.
Dmth nuk mban forte teza se femrat e bukura nuk kane vlera tjera.

----------


## DEA27

bukuria na ndihmon te hapim shume dyer ne jete por kjo sdo te thote sen do hysh brenda .te arrish aty ku do duhen shume aftesi te tjera .

----------


## Kryeplaku

perSHENDETje

Mesa kuptova argumentimi im me siper nuk ishte edhe aq efikates, nganjehere nuk mjafton ideja qe dikush ta argumentoj ate sic duhet ose ta shprehi sic e ndjen. Nejse... ajo qe doja te thosha nuk ishte se femrat e bukura (dhe femrat pergjithesisht) nuk kane vlera, as nuk i shikoj femrat ne baze te kritereve mashkullore - femra dhe mashkulli jane bere per te qene bashke por nuk jane e njejta gje, prandaj eshte utopik cdolloj krahasimi midis tyre. Ajo qe po mundohesha te them eshte se kur ekziston nje femer e bukur te gjthe e destinojne si te bukur - rol kozmetik-, derisa dhe ajo mendon te perdori bukurine e saj per te aritur qellimet qe ka, duke lene menjane shume aftesi te tjera qe do kishte te cilat nganjehere nuk arin t'i njohi. Nga andej e tutje ne cdo dukuri ekzistojne perjashtime.  
falemiNDERit

----------


## maratonomak

hej      kryeplaku     ,    ke   kap   nje   teme   te   goditur      ,    edhe   une   kam   dashe   te   hap   nje   teme   te   tille    .     mendoj     se   ne   ditet   e   sotme    bukuria   femerore      eshte     paresore     te   ajo      ne   te   gjitha   aspektet    ,    ne   pune      ,   shoqeri     ,     familje     ,   nese   nje   vajze   nuk   eshte   e   bukur       ,   atere     asaj   i   duhet    te     mundohet    me   teper   ti   fitoje      njerezit      me   aftesite   e   tjera   te   saj    .      gjeja   e   pare     qe       e   terheq   njerin    te   njeriu   eshte   paraqitja     ,    une    kam       folur   me   vajza     qe   jane   te   bukura        por   nuk   kane        mend   ne   koke      sidomos   ato       ne  moshe   te   re    .      njoh   nje   vajze   qe   eshte   shume     por   shume     e   bukur    dhe       ndihet  e   merzitur      ,   dikur   u   zhgenjye      ne   jete        dhe   e   kuptoi    qe      bukuria    e   jashme      i   kushtoi   rende    duke     i   thyer      bukurimne    e   brendshme     pergjithnje     sepse   thjesht       atere      per   te   ishte   paresotre     bukuri   e   jashme     ,      eh   sa   vajza   e   kane   pesuar   keshtu      .   suksesi       ne   jete   nuk   varet   nga   bukuria   e   jashtme   por   nga  ajo    e   brendshme     .

----------


## gurl

Roli kozmetik (fraze shume e spikatur kjo) e ben femren shume me te respektuar dhe te vleresuar, NESE perdoret nga femra me zgjuarsi (per te cilen jo te gjitha femrat jane te afta). Ku qendron zgjuarsia? Qendron tek vete percepsionet e meshkujve (dhe mbase jo vetem ata) dhe tek efekti 'surprize' i zgjuarsise. Roli kozmetik eshte arma sekrete e nje femre por gjithnje duhet kombinuar me pune truri.

----------


## ChuChu

> une per vete nuk di ndonje politikane te bukur
> ----------------
> Arta Dade!



Arta Dabulla*. 

E ajo Topalli te merr m'qafe. 

(lol)

----------


## Dito

Normalisht nje femer e bukur ka shume dyer te hapura ne jete dhe nje femer e zgjuar di ti shfrytezoje keto mundesi, Por nje femer e bukur qe mos humbe vlerat e aparences se saj duhet te posedoje disa aksesore ndihmes psh, Dinakerine, Dredhine. Koketerine, Lojrat pa zarar, Seriozitetin, dhe mbi te gjitha te kete tru ne koke. Nje femer e bukur me gjithe keto aksesore qe permenda eshte e pa-thyeshme.

----------


## Nice_Boy

Ktu ne Kosov jan shum do te forta. Dhe te shashtrisin krejt Forumi Rinor i LDK i ka te gjitha vajzat top , Prej mua deri te i fundit jan te mire.

----------


## [xeni]

"Bukuria eshte force", thote nje proverbe arabe. Se per çfare e perdor dhe si pastaj percakton nese bukuria do ia rrise ose ule vlerat.

----------


## blueyes

Pershendetje Kryeplaku,me pelqen tema qe ke hapur pasi keshtu mesojme dhe opinionet e meshkujve mbi femrat e bukura pothuajse ne te gjitha frazat e lartpermendura ke te drejte eshte vete realiteti....
Shume femra te bukura kufizohen me bukurine e tyre, por ka dhe nga ato qe dine ta shfrytezojne mire bukurine e tyre ne kuptimin e fjales qe te degjohet fjala "Perfekte" edhe pse perfeksioni nuk ekziston, por pak a shume.....
Mos ma merni per te keq por gjithmone me kane konsideruar per femer te bukur por kurre nuk e kam vleresuar kete fjale nga te gjithe ato qe ma kane thene pasi duhet te zere vend(Ne kuptimin qe varet kush ta thote, ku ta thote se si ta thote dhe me cfare qellimi e thote)
Nje femer e zgjuar  mund te arrije ne nje konkludim ne lidhje me keto qe larpermenda...
Dhe sipas pergjigjes se saj do ti lere vend dhe vete bukurise,pasi vetem meshkujt injorante qe skane piken e trurit vleresojne bukurine  e jashtme per to shume me e rendesishme dhe eksituese do te ishte qe kjo femer atraktive te ishte po aq dhe e veshtire.....
Abrazos a todos!!!!

----------


## Rebele

bukuria ia ngre vetvlersimin femres gje e cila e ben me konfidente te shprehi vetveten e te shfaqi vlerat e saj

----------


## FLOWER

nje mashkull me rroba te grisura dhe floket si tas ne ditet e sotme shikohet po ashtu sic shikohet nje femer qe nuk kujdeset per veten.
dhe per sa i perket cilesive te nje femre gjithsecila zgjedh pikat me te mira te sajat per te arritur dicka; kush ka bukurine, kush ka zgjuarsine-por keto nuk jane keshtu bardh e zi, jane te nderthurura sepse nje femer nese di ka gjithmone dicka te  bukur te sajen (nje tipar) qe mund te nxjerre ne pah ashtu sic ka edhe nje intuite (nese jo zgjuarsi) te lindur qe mund ta ndihmoje ne aktivitete te ndryshme qe ndermerr.

----------


## helene

Une mendoj qe qenka ne stilin e meshkujve ne kete forum te shohin çfare u pelqen te shohin.Sikur ju te mos mendonit kaq shume si e si te nxirrnit ne pah vetem vlera te tilla te femres, normale qe do kishit dhe kohe te shikonit qe femrat s'marrin pjese vetem te forumi Bukuri dhe Estetike.Po mesa duket kete s'e ka vene re njeri, sepse ka qene shume i zene duke pare galerine psh, apo sepse thelle thelle meshkujve nje femer qe s'flet u duket nje bekim nga qielli, sa mire kshu? nje orendi me shume per te zbukuruar shtepine eshte gruaja qe do merrni? Sepse meqenese e bukura s'eshte e zgjuar dhe te gjithe kur mendojne per gruan qe do marrin ne fillim e duan te bukur  bien paksa ne kontradikte me veten.

----------


## fjollat

Përcaktimi profesional i femrës nuk është domosdo i kushtëzuar nga pamja e jashtme. Në profesione (numër i vogël) të caktuara po, me këto profesione merren numër i vogël i femrave. 

Arsyeja që femrat merren me profesione "të buta" nëse mund t'i quaj ashtu, vje nga natyra e butë e femrës. Vet natyra i imponom profesionin. 

Shkencërisht është konstatuar se truri i femrës dhe i mashkullit janë të ndryshëm, prej ku edhe vijnë dallimet midis rezonimit mashkullor dhe femëror. Kjo nuk do të thotë se fuqia e rezonimit të njërit seks është më e fuqishme se e tjetrit, po se mënyra e rezonimit është e ndryshme.

----------


## Joselyn

> Arta Dabulla*. 
> 
> E ajo Topalli te merr m'qafe. 
> 
> (lol)



ti ndoshta e the me tallje, po Jozefina Topalli (ka kene te pakten, se s'mundem me thane se asht, se kam shum vjet qi s'kam ken n'shqipni) YLL e bukur!!!!

----------


## shkodrane82

Joselyn njashtu ka kene edhe asht, pamvarsisht se mosha ban te veten
por e kam pa mrame ne lajme...perzoten alamet femnet mi thane.

Kurse ca me ka thane baba qe e ka njofte qysh te re, ka kene nder vajzat
ma te bukura ne brezin e saj.

Kryeplaku teme e bukur por qe tashi s'kam kohe me shkru... :buzeqeshje:

----------

